# TriTrix Build Question



## HTB2015 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey I'm currently building the TriTrix MTMs. After hooking up everything and playing audio from a DVD through a receiver there is a hissing/buzzing coming out of the speakers. I tried hooking up to different crossover. Then I swapped out all of the speakers, and even tried a different enclosure. Still have this buzzing/hissing noise. Any ideas....receiver?, crossover? It's not the DVD player because even when I turn on the receiver before turning on the DVD player I hear this noise. It sounds like some type of electronical noise.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Different crossover or the other crossover of your pair?

First thought is to confirm the noise is not in the program. Hook up a known good speaker. You state the noise is present before the program starts, so it could be the amp. Do you have a known good amp to try?

If it's only in the Tritrix, see if you can localize it to a specific driver. They are sometimes defective, but this doesn't sound like a speaker problem. Any history on the components? Any chance it's an old amp that's been sitting around for a few years?

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## HTB2015 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I tried the other crossover of my pair. All the speakers are exhibiting this noise. From the way you explained it, this may be leaning towards a receiver problem. I have tried other small satellite speakers with the same amp but didn't hear any buzz or hiss. The receiver has been giving me issues in the past. After an hour of use, my previous speakers would automatically stop playing. I would have to wait for the amp to cool down then use again. I just ordered a Onkyo TX-SR608. Should be in next Tuesday. I will try with this one. Thanks Again!

Jared


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

The amp I bought out of college (1978) now has one bad channel, and it's looking like a transistor (it was 1978...)

I got a 707 last June. You'll be happy. 

The little speaker may not have been able to make the buzz? When you get good really speakers, they reveal limitations in the rest of the signal chain. Improving that signal chain is the goal of most audiophiles, and then you hear the limitations in the source itself. Most folks don't hear anything wrong with MP3s, but others swear there's an audible difference from lossless/uncompressed. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

I had a old Yamaha AVR that I was using as a preamp and I started getting noise from a channel. I was pulling my hair out, swapping out speakers, changing all cables, what not. I thought my new crown amp had a problem. Anyway, I finally hooked up some headphones and was able to figure out, it was the yamaha.

So, see if headphones have the same issue.


----------



## HTB2015 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good idea


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I'd love to see some pics of your speakers. That's a transmission line speaker, isn't it?


----------



## HTB2015 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, it's a TL. Not completely finished yet but here's where I stand right now...TriTrix Build


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Nice!! Keep plugging away at it. You're going to have a great pair of speakers there. I've read lots of good things about them, but have never heard them myself.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

My vote is the receiver. Your smaller speakers you tried may not equal the efficiency or response your Dayton drivers can. Of all the TriTrix builds out of PE, there are very few speaker related issues or crossover issues. 

When you mentioned the over heating issue and protection mode your impedance may be out of its comfort zone. The TriTrix is a receiver friendly 8ohmage as you know. Bring your TL's over and we'll hook them up to my Yammy...:T


----------



## HTB2015 (Nov 24, 2010)

Everyone who thought it was the Amp was correct! I got the new one in yesterday and the hissing is completely gone. I was so anxious to hear all of the speakers together that I clamped the L/C/Rs together and watched transformers for a test. I didn't put any polyfill in the speakers yet....think this may be why they sounded a little hollow... I'm going to look at some other threads about how much and where to fill. 

After watching transformers I noticed that I will definitely need a sub. Think I will start another thread today to find out what the best budget sub build would be. 

Thanks for the help guys!

Jared


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Check out some of the Allison subs on PE, can't beat the price!!!! Mucho Dayton subs that will match your TriTrix enclosures just fine.


----------

